# Mixing victorians with all male hap/peacocks



## 4ever5abi (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello all,
I have 75 gallon all male peacock/hap setup. All medium size as of now. The tank has been up and running for 6 months. I have AC110 and penplex cascade 1000 filters running. Everything has been good so far and I feel I have room for 3-4 more fish. I want to add electra deep water hap(dont think that should be a problem). Based on the below current stocking list, do you think I can 2-3 victorian cichlids ? If yes, which ones ? My dealer has the following options: Haplochromis sp. 'Flameback' albino, 
pundamilia macrocephala , 
Haplochromis sp. 'Crimson Tide', 
Haplochromis sp. 'Flameback' ,
Haplochromis obliquiden 
Ruby Green
Haplochromis sp 35 'Tomato Red'

My current stocking list is:
Creamsicle Peacock
Regal Peacock
Maylandi Peacock
Otter Point Jake
OB Peacock
Reuben Red
Fireline Mloto
Lethrinops Blackfin
Lethrinops Intermedius
Mloto Likoma Island
Taiwan Reef
Yellow Lap
ACEI

Thanks Much!


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a all male tank of haps, peacocks and mbuna and just last week added a victoria zebra obliquidens and it's my first, it's doing really well. It's also the smallest of the bunch.


----------

